

KeePass 1.19 released - thefox
http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=95013&id=299156

======
cas
Considering that KeePass 2.14 is significantly better and runs nicely with
mono on Linux, I don't see the need for this news item.

~~~
hkycEM8MXXT1
I'm using <http://www.keepassx.org/> on GNU/Linux. It's good. And I don't like
mono.

------
nnutter
I started using PwdHash (<http://www.pwdhash.com>) way back before it was so
convenient to sync your KeePass DB with Dropbox.

I guess it basically uses a secret/master password as a salt combined with a
website's address or other identifier to create a pseudorandom password for
that site. No need to sync a database or worry about corruption. I do wonder
if there are any security issues unique to it but have not heard of any so
far.

I wrote an iOS app for PwdHash called Hashed (<http://hashedapp.com>). There
are also browser plugins for Firefox and Chrome and a bookmarklet for any
browser called SuperPwdHash (<http://cynix.org/tools/superpwdhash>).

------
ancymon
Is anything special in this version?

~~~
Phoenix26
New Features & Improvements:

\- Added option to remember key sources (key file paths, provider names, ...);
it's enabled by default.

\- New locking timer (using a timeout instead of a countdown).

\- Lock files are now hidden.

\- On Windows 7 and higher, the main window peek preview is now disabled when
the KeePass workspace is locked.

\- File transactions: the NTFS/EFS encryption flag is now also preserved when
the containing directory isn't encrypted.

\- {FIREFOX} placeholder: added support for registry-redirected 32-bit Firefox
installations on 64-bit Windows systems.

\- Relative database paths on the command line are now evaluated relatively to
the initial working directory (specified by the parent process) instead of the
last used directory. \- Improved user-friendliness in UAC dialogs. Improved
help (moved placeholders to separate page, ...).

\- Installer: the KeePass start menu shortcut is now created directly in the
programs folder; the other shortcuts have been removed (use the Control Panel
for uninstalling and the 'Help' menu in KeePass to access the help).

\- Upgraded installer.

\- Various code optimizations.

\- Minor other improvements.

Bugfixes:

\- (None).

